# Deer stand windows that will not fog.



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

Has anyone had any luck keeping windows in their deer blind from fogging? I am considering adding a heat source, but I am told this will cause major fogging on cold days. Any advice?
Thanks


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

RainX makes an anti-fog product for use on windows.

Example: http://www.amazon.com/Rain-X-AF21212-Anti-Fog/dp/B0009H5W5W


----------



## DustyRhodes (Jan 26, 2009)

Peck,

Even worse is when your rifle scope fogs up. You will definately want to consider that as well as the windows in your blind!


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

I have an answer. I had the same problem when I used heaters they say can be used indoors. Actually when they burn they give off water which condenses on all cold surfaces. They result in constant fogging and a damp enviroment. I went to a vented heater like those sold for ice shatties and the difference is remarkable. Instead of adding moisture inside the shack it actually dries it out making you more comfortable and keeping the windows clear. Lew


----------



## BGB (Jul 21, 2004)

heaters work for me- you just have keep the windows warm-- hold the heater up to the window once in a while- I also keep a shower squeegee in every blind. You probably have to squeegee every 1/2 hour or so. Rain-x will help keep the squeegee squeaks to a minimum It also helps to crack a window to let some air out.

You can always hold your breath until the big one walks by:lol::lol:


----------



## roostersbane (Nov 22, 2005)

I went thru a pile of different window designs: Plexi, glass, plexi with silicone bead, glass with bead, rain-x, rain-x rip-off, squeeging, heater in front, vented, etc.

I finally admitted defeat and now buy my windows from Menards. 13" by about 30" (or so) insulated basement vinyl sliders. Dead quiet. They are $60, but they are awesome with a preseason shot of RainX. You'll never get caught by a doe whilst wiping the condensate off with a paper towel!

They probably go on sale occasionally.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

In my bathroom, I put shaving cream on the mirror, then wipe it off. It keeps the shower steam off the mirror for a couple of weeks. Never tried it in a blind. Might work.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Been using a permanent blind for over 15 years and never had any issues with foggy windows and I have a coffee pot setup inside that I heat the water plus a buddy heater when it gets cold and never had any issues but I guess I have been lucky...

I would suggest looking at a Website do a search for Shadowhunter and there is a company in SW Michigan that makes complete blinds as well as offers to sell just their windows. They look to be very well designed as is their blinds thought about buying a blind after seeing them at Gander Mountain near Lansing but now unemployed... Maybe someday...

Just an option as to a window...

Good Luck,
Newaygo1


----------



## Deercamp (May 19, 2008)

Great question as I have had the same problem. Greatly appreciate all the suggestions because it sure is annoying when you cannot see out the windows. I have cracked the windows some and that works to some degree. Of course, I would rather not let my scent out of the blind.


----------



## CBMLIFEMEMBER (Feb 6, 2009)

2 foot electric heater. ran 1100 feet from my house. I turn it on before I leave on when I get there it is warm and I also can leave the windows closed all day if need be.


----------



## roostersbane (Nov 22, 2005)

I'll 2nd the electric heat. I have a barn blind that is elec and it is sweet...quiet and warm. I'm moving 2 of my other blinds within elec range this year.


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for all the great feedback. Do you guys think that double pane windows fog less?


----------



## BGB (Jul 21, 2004)

no- double pane windows are designed so that there is an insulation barrier bewteen the panes to keep heat in on one side. If there is no heat on one side then the two panes will have the same temp. 

keeping heat inside the blind will help and letting moisture out will help. Plexiglass will insulate better than glass. Usually after I heat the windows in the morning frost or moisture seldom reappears on the outside.

I use a catalytic heater which is quiet, portable, and will run about 10 hours full blast. It usually cooks me out unless it is windy.


----------



## SideKick (Apr 10, 2005)

Do you have a roof vent? I installed a ridge vent and havn't had too many problems.


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

Cold air return vent...


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Try to minimize the amount of "moisture" you track into the blind with you. If your walking through snow, water or ice on the way to your blind make sure you knock as much off as possible before entering your blind. Once you crank your heater and the snow & ice start to melt guess what..... your windows will start to fog.

If you're walking a long distance to your blind and start to sweat beneath your clothes, that will also create steam/fog on your windows.

Also, another good idea that others have stated is to make sure you have some type of ventilation in your blind. You can buy small 2"-3" round aliminum vents pretty cheap that are a breeze to install. I suggest placing them as high on the wall as you can get them.


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

How would the cold air return vent work?
Thanks


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Portable dehumidifier anyone? :lol:

Not sure if they make them, but if you could rig one up it would probably work wonders!

Like others said, keep the inside of the blind and your body as dry as possible! 

Might sound crazy, but what about a vent you can breathe into? You could even put a filter in the vent to filter your breath!


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

ventilation is the key. If this is a wood blind, it's pretty easy to make a trap door type vent that you can open/close when needed. Keep it at the top. A small one near the bottom will help circulate the air through if the the one at the top doesn't do the trick alone. This is usually not needed unless your blind is sealed very well. Usually there is enough of a gap around the door.


----------

